# List of Guarantee rates for each city?



## Captain Rideshare (Jan 27, 2015)

I was wondering if there is a list somewhere of the current Uber guarantee rates for each city. I will be working in San Francisco for a couple of weeks and wanted to drive during my off time. I work as a freelancer in different cities and it would be super helpful to have a list of these guaranteed rates so i could plan my driving.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Captain Rideshare said:


> I was wondering if there is a list somewhere of the current Uber guarantee rates for each city. I will be working in San Francisco for a couple of weeks and wanted to drive during my off time. I work as a freelancer in different cities and it would be super helpful to have a list of these guaranteed rates so i could plan my driving.


No guarantees in SF no rate cuts there.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Captain Rideshare said:


> I was wondering if there is a list somewhere of the current Uber guarantee rates for each city. I will be working in San Francisco for a couple of weeks and wanted to drive during my off time. I work as a freelancer in different cities and it would be super helpful to have a list of these guaranteed rates so i could plan my driving.


In houston we have different rates different times each week. No peak hours etc like I hear others talk about. They seem to change guarantee hours according to local events. Most of the time no guarantees. Weekdays usually about 16 - 18 per hour 6-9am and thurs 3-7 this week but it varies. Below is last weekend as an example.

We expect demand to be HIGH in all parts of the city this weekend! Trip minimums and acceptance rates are in effect this weekend to qualify!

In order to qualify:
Complete at least the minimum number of trips listed for each period
Have an acceptance rate of 80% or higher
Be online in the BUSY areas (map above)
The guarantee applies to the time you spend online, not just on a trip
Opt In by clicking the button below

Friday Feb 6 
- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 6AM - 9AM and earn a $18/HR guarantee (complete at least 3 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 2PM - 5PM and earn a $18/HR guarantee (complete at least 3 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 5PM - 8PM and earn a $20/HR guarantee (complete at least 4 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 8PM - 12AM and earn a $22/HR guarantee (complete at least 6 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 12AM - 3AM and earn a $26/HR guarantee (complete at least 5 trips to qualify!)

Saturday Feb 7
- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 7AM - 11AM and earn a $18/HR guarantee (complete at least 4 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 4PM - 8PM and earn a $22/HR guarantee (complete at least 5 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 8PM - 12AM and earn a $24/HR guarantee (complete at least 6 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 12AM - 3AM and earn a $30/HR guarantee (complete at least 5 trips to qualify!)

Sunday Feb 8
- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 7AM - 11AM and earn a $18/HR guarantee (complete at least 4 trips to qualify!)

- Hourly Guarantee: Be online from 8PM - 10PM and earn a $20/HR guarantee (complete at least 2 trips to qualify!)


----------



## Captain Rideshare (Jan 27, 2015)

Los Angeles current Guaranteed Rates are:
$20 from 6am-12pm Sunday-Thursday
$26 from 5pm-3am Friday-Saturday
$16 from 3am-6am Daily


----------



## Captain Rideshare (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anybody have guarantee rates for Santa Barbra and Temecula?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Indy


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Seattle starting tomorrow 2/12/15


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Phoenix

YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
*PEAK*
$26/hr
Fri & Sat (5pm-3am)
*REGULAR*
$18/hr
Daily (6am-5pm)
Sun-Thu (5pm-Midnight)
*OFF-PEAK*
$16/hr
Mon-Fri (Midnight-6am)
Sat-Sun (3-6am)


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Indy
> 
> View attachment 4891


These are the same guarantees as Raleigh-Durham NC.


----------



## Jomammas Butiole (Jan 11, 2015)

Orlando 14 peak 10 non. below Fl minimum wage after Uber cut.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know why so many cities get hosed


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

guarantees in NJ???


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

looks like Seattle rules


----------



## Brent (Oct 3, 2014)

Charlotte NC
$23/hr peak Friday & Sat
$11/hr all other hours

I'm curious to anybody out in Colorado Springs & Denver as I might be moving there in the next year or so


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

$11/hour surely is not worth it
if they are guaranteeing you only making $11 bucks, they are indirectly telling you they are paying you too low a fare


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Brent said:


> Charlotte NC
> $23/hr peak Friday & Sat
> $11/hr all other hours
> 
> I'm curious to anybody out in Colorado Springs & Denver as I might be moving there in the next year or so


You think the Gurantees will be around in a year or so?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

why no guarantees in jersey?


----------

